# ideas on outriggers...anyone?



## hackonayak (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey guys just looking at putting some outriggers on my prowler13......i looked at the Hobie one's and they look good but like most things Hobie they are pretty expensive $300.00 ish  Just wondering if anyone has some experience with other outriggers home made or bought...cheers Paul


----------



## gibsoni (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi,

I've just made a double (pair) outrigger for my small glass kayak.

I used 90mm PVC about 900mm long with 45 degree bends at each end and then another piece rising 300mm front and back from the 45 degree bends.

This is an old style of outrigger with drag that might be considered unacceptable by some. But extremely easy and cheap to make (Even as a trial) and makes a roll impossible if they are out a little way from the sides. Mine have 50mm pvc rising from them and then an elbow to bring it back to the kayak where it is held on and continues accross to the other outrigger.

Hope this may be of assistance.

Iain.


----------



## hardyaka (Dec 22, 2008)

hey there hac

i think you should buy the hobie ones,
then the Adventure.....or even better the ProAngler and you dont need outrigger :lol: 
you'll love it


----------



## hackonayak (Oct 15, 2008)

yeah i think your right about the fisho.....but id need to buy some tweed fishing outfits so i could tackle the estuary perch with aplomb :shock: !!!.... poustie perch!!


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

Why not try boat fenders


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

gibsoni said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just made a double (pair) outrigger for my small glass kayak.
> 
> ...


G'day Iain , do you have any pics ?


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

similar story to gibsoni, I made an outrigger for a 16' canoe using 75mm pvc pipe. It was approx 3m long with a right angle at each end, pointing upwards, approx 200mm risers, then a right angle on the top of those that pointed back towards the canoe. 2000mm spacer was enough to join the outrigger to the canoe and still left room to paddle in between the canoe and the outrigger. I capped the ends of the spacer and made a completely waterproof flotation device. These were lashed to the canoe, 2 mins to remove/refit. If the kayak is balanced right, only the bottom of the outrigger will be in the water, not the front of the right angle, thus reducing drag. Before gluing it all together, I dry fitted it and tested it on a calm day just to get the measurements right.

You can lean into the outrigger, we had 2 guys on the side of the canoe and it hardly leaned over - but don't lean away from the outrigger - it hardly reduces the roll. We almost got very wet. The outrigger made it really comfortable, allowing us to stand and fish. That rig is down on Flinders Island now, I will have a look for a photo.


----------



## gibsoni (Jun 22, 2009)

naturally I put end caps on mine too


----------



## shappy (May 29, 2008)

take a look on the east coast kayak fishing website under rigged yaks. kiwozi has just done a homemade outrigger for his adventurer.


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

Have a look on the Hobie kayak forum - there's a good post on fitting homemade outriggers to an Outback here: http://www.hobiecat.com/community/viewt ... back#p5345

It uses weird lobster pot floats that you probably can't get here, but the use of the Ram rod holders is a stroke of genius that lets you set the out riggers at any angle. It should be able to be adapted for your Prowler, maybe using those boat fenders that CatfishKeith suggested.

Cheers,


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

i'd be very interested to hear if anyone can track down those lobster pot floats in Oz

here's another image of how versatile the whole concept is

pete


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

That's so cool. What a great Idea. Love the Gaff rigged Yak


----------



## OZ FISHIE GURU (7 mo ago)

paddlepop said:


> i'd be very interested to hear if anyone can track down those lobster pot floats in Oz
> 
> here's another image of how versatile the whole concept is
> 
> pete


Do you want some floats for outriggers I'm in south Australia dude


----------



## malaika (5 mo ago)

Lee and Rupp are very good outriggers, I like the new Rupp Top Guns.


----------

